# Required mesh size to stop fruit flies ?



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi guys 

Planning to get some ventilation into my RUBS for small frogs , will cut holes in the sides and line these holes with fine mesh. What diameter will work to stop fruit flies and such ?

Found some on eBay that says diameter 0.12mm. Will this work?

Cheers


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Should do the job. Most mesh used to stop fruit flies is 0.5mm such as this Miscellaneous Price List


----------

